# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  عالم لا يعرف الرحمة ..؟؟

## يوم سعيد

مقالة قصيرة / كتبتها وأنا على نفسي بصيرة ..

كنت انطوائياً  ، متقوقعاً على نفسي رغم ولعي وشغفي بلعب كرة القدم  التي كنت أتنفسها ، ولذلك خلاصة تجربتي مع الأصدقاء كانت عدم ولم أخرج منها برصيد قوي ، فكل الذي عرفتهم كانت تربطني بهم وشائج سطحية لا ترفع من قيمة الصداقة شيئاً .. كل الصفقات التي عقدتها كانت تجارة بور .. 
ما علينا ، كنت استغل بياتي النفسي لأتعبد في صومعة أفكاري .. فأنكب على قراءة الكتب وأردد بيني وبين نفسي مقولة : الوحدة خير من جليس السوء أتسلى بها لأنفي صفة الانطواء عن نفسي !!
وصرت على هذا الحال حتى اختط العارض على وجهي ونال مني الكبر منالاً كبيراً فخرجت من الشرنقة وازدحمت مع الناس وتناقضاتهم ، فحاولت أن أكون لهم ناصحاً إلاّ إن الناس سكارى .. بعضهم يعيش على الهامش والبعض الآخر يصارع من أجل البقاء .. والنخبة القليلة منهم يحملون أكفانهم على ظهورهم ..؟؟
هرعت إلى الوراء وحطمت الأقفال من على كوخ أحزاني وسجنت نفسي ودفنت نفسي مرة أخرى في ذلك القبر
وغطيت نفسي ببعض الكتب والكتابات التي لم أجد من يروجها في عالم لا يعرف الرحمة ..؟؟

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم....



لست بصدد فلسفة ..فأنتم أكثر دراية بكل حرف سقمتوه إلى هنا ......




البشر أجناس........هناك المُتفكر ........هناك من يعيش يومه دون أدنى دراية ودون أقل تأهيل للغد...


النصيحة مأمورون بها....ولكن إنك لاتهدي من احببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء......!!


فلماذا نسكن جحرنا ....ونُغلق على أنفاسنا استنشاق اكسجين الحياة بكل ماتحوي .....من مواطن جمال




الكتاب خير أنيس ....وخير جليس...



والوحدة حالة للتفكر والسرحان والاختلاء بالنفس ...تنتابنا جميعاً.....وتستهدف قلوبنا حيناً....ولكن بالنهاية ..

لابد أن نخطو خطوة لمواجهة حقائق نعيشها ويعيشها الجميع معنا...


لابد أن نُقاسم البشر والاحبة افراحهم واتراحهم...........لابدأن نكون جزء ضمن محاور المجتمع..


ونرفع ستار ظلمة الوحدة والانكسار...






أخي الكريم يوم سعيد....

اتمنى أن يكون حضوري يشمل شيئاً من الاستحسان والقبول لحضرتكم....
واعتذر لتعثر أحرفي .......


سلم قلمك وسلم القرطاس.......وسلم الفكر...



موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

*لا أعلم لما قرأت نفسي في هذا المقال فأنا أعيش نفس الحال ... ابتعاد عن العالم وعزلة فرضتها على نفسي 
أتلذذ بالوحدة كما تتلذذ احداهن عند ذهابها الى السوق والتبضع ... فالوحدة هي صديقتي التي أئنس اليها دون ان يتولد في قلب احدهم الريب من علاقتي بها ...لم اجد احدا يتقبل نصحي الا اياي ... فلأعمل على بناء نفسي وبناء من هم جزء مني 

استاذي يوم سعيد 
مقالتك تركت اثرها في نفسي 
وعلمت ان هناك من يشاطرني في عشق الوحدة 

تقبل تحياتي*

----------


## يوم سعيد

لست بصدد فلسفة ..فأنتم أكثر دراية بكل حرف سقمتوه إلى هنا ...... *لو كان طرحكم معجون بقليل من الفلسفة لأصهرني عن بكرة أبي .. لكنه بهذا النسق يجعلني أحافظ على قمة تواضعي لك ....*


البشر أجناس........هناك المُتفكر ........هناك من يعيش يومه دون أدنى دراية ودون أقل تأهيل للغد... *المحير المثير المكدر لصفو الحياة المرغم بالرضا والتسليم أن تكون الحياة بأسرها وطأة تحت أقدام أمثال وأشباه هؤلاء يديرونها كما يديرون الرحى فيطحنون ما يطحنون ويصنعون ما يصنعون ويكون لهم الحضور والتأثير سلباً وإيجاباً وما حيلتي إزاء هذه الخلطة البشرية غير أن أحارب بلا متاريس ... ؟؟* 
النصيحة مأمورون بها....ولكن إنك لاتهدي من احببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء......!! *القاعدة الفقهية تلزمنا أن نكون دعاة نفعل ما نؤمر به والنصيحة هي الدواة التي نسلطه على الآخرين ومن لم يكن من نفسه واعظ لم تنفعه المواعظ ؟؟ وإن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم ..؟؟ وهناك ثمة بيت قصيد يتمم ما سلف هو إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء ..؟؟ وفوق هذا وذاك إن المتغيرات حقيقة لا محالة ولا يمكن أن نغير من حقيقتها شيئاً ...؟؟* إن 
فلماذا نسكن جحرنا ....ونُغلق على أنفاسنا استنشاق اكسجين الحياة بكل ماتحوي .....من مواطن جمال ..؟؟ *التكهف المشار اليه هنا قد أختار لها مسماً آخر أطلق عليه البيات الفكري بغية التدبر والتمعن والتفكر والاهبة لخوض غمار حرب أخرى بحيث نترك بعض المسام يتخلل هذا البيات ليبعث الروح مرة أخرى على الحياة والاستمرار ...؟؟*


الكتاب خير أنيس ....وخير جليس... *وما ألذ العيش معه ولا أخجل أن أكون رب حيوان أفضل من إنسان إذا ما انحدر يوماً هذا الانسان الى مستوى الغابة ، ولعل في الكتاب خيراً لا يدركه إلا عشاق القراءة ..؟؟*

والوحدة حالة للتفكر والسرحان والاختلاء بالنفس ...تنتابنا جميعاً.....وتستهدف قلوبنا حيناً....ولكن بالنهاية ..لابد أن نخطو خطوة لمواجهة حقائق نعيشها ويعيشها الجميع معنا... *إذا كانت هذه الوحدة بمثابة الهدوء الذي يسبق العاصفة فأنا أعلن تأييدي لها وأن أنتسب إلى أنصارها* 
لابد أن نُقاسم البشر والاحبة افراحهم واتراحهم...........لابدأن نكون جزء ضمن محاور المجتمع.. *إذا كان هذا الاقتسام مبنياً على شروط العدل والانصاف وأن يأخذ كل ذي حق حقه فلا بأس به ولا بأس بي أن أكون خادماً تحت تراب القاسطون في الأرض* 
ونرفع ستار ظلمة الوحدة والانكسار... *إذن نستشف من كل ذلك أن هناك صراع أزلي بين الظلمة والنور وبين الوحدة والتمزق وبين النهوض والانكسار وإنه - أي الصراع - حالة تعيش الديمومة ولابد للقيد أن ينكسر ولا بد لليل أن ينجلي ولابد للحق أن ينتصر* 




أخي الكريم يوم سعيد....اتمنى أن يكون حضوري يشمل شيئاً من الاستحسان والقبول لحضرتكم....واعتذر لتعثر أحرفي ....... *لقد راود نفسي بالقبول به ولان جانبي إليه .. وحضرتكم تمكن من الحضور في صيوان التشريف ولا تغضبيني بكثرة الاعتذار فلم يصدر ما يؤدي إلى ذلك ..!!!*

----------


## يوم سعيد

> *لا أعلم لما قرأت نفسي في هذا المقال فأنا أعيش نفس الحال ... ابتعاد عن العالم وعزلة فرضتها على نفسي 
> أتلذذ بالوحدة كما تتلذذ احداهن عند ذهابها الى السوق والتبضع ... فالوحدة هي صديقتي التي أئنس اليها دون ان يتولد في قلب احدهم الريب من علاقتي بها ...لم اجد احدا يتقبل نصحي الا اياي ... فلأعمل على بناء نفسي وبناء من هم جزء مني 
> 
> استاذي يوم سعيد 
> مقالتك تركت اثرها في نفسي 
> وعلمت ان هناك من يشاطرني في عشق الوحدة 
> 
> تقبل تحياتي*



*لا أنبري باللوم على كل من يعتقل نفسه ويرزحها في معقل العزلة لتكون بمنأى عن غوغائية التفكير ...؟ تلك الشرذمة التي تحاول أن تجتاح أجنة النقاء ، فبنات وأولاد أفكارنا تحاول استرضاع نفسها بنفسها لتعيش الحياة بكل عنفوانها غير أن الخبث الثقافي والتيار الجائر والنافذة السوداء صارت وكراً لخفافيش بعض المتغطرسون الذي يدأبون خلسة على بث سموم تحاياهم وبريق مشاعرهم وزيف عواطفهم في محاولة دنيئة لتنكيس الحب الشريف ...!!!*
*بودّي أن أفيض ولكن افاضتك أضفت على موضوعي بعض السكينة ولا أملك إزاء ذلك غير أن أمنحك باقة ملونة من الشكر الجزيل ، لا حرمني الله من لذيذ أنسك وتواجدك بالقرب من منطقتي المعزولة ...؟؟*

----------


## نور الهدى

*سجنت نفسي بين الجدران ,, كنت اظن ابهذه الطريقة اعيش بسلام ,, حتى لا اعكر صفو حياتي ,, ولا اتجرع الالم  الذي قد يسببه احد ما  لي* 


*ولكني بعد فترة  علمت اني قد ضيعت الكثير بعزلتي هاذي  ,,*


*فالله سبحانه وتعالى قد حثنا على التواصل وهو اعلم بما يدور بالقلوب* 


*قد انعشت حياتي من جديد بالخروج الى العالم  ومواجهته وهانا مازلت اتعلم كيف اتعامل معه ,, واسعى ان اغير ولو شي يسير* 


*فسبحان الله قد اتهاون بعمل ولكن قد يكون له  تأثير  كبير* 


*اخي يوم سعيد* 


*اسعدك الله في الدنيا ,, واسعد قلبك بالاخرة بمجاورة اهل بيت النبوة ,,*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*كلماتك هنا 
اثرت فيي بشكل كبير 
حيث كنا نعيش تلك اللحظات والمشاعر*

----------

